# The Beloved Five



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Feb 26, 2010)

The Beloved Five
by COL. DR. DALVINDAR SINGH GREWAL


*Panj or panch has originated from Sanskrit word pach(i) which means to spread. When we spread our hand, five fingers are seen. In olden times calculations were based on five fingers. Five thus became an important count. There being frequent fights, selection of five members i.e., two representing each party and one neutral to resolve cases has been an old tradition in India. The village leaders are often called Panch, also taken in the sense of good men and saints, because the appointment is for democratic justice and what ever they decide  has to be impartial. The requirement of democratic impartiality and a sense of justice was taken in good sense.* 



*The Gurus lived in a period of foreign rule where the humanity was being crushed under  tyranny leashed out  to subdue and rule the people under fear. The Gurus not only raised their voice against this sort of rule but also started a system to oppose for which the two Gurus(Guru Nanak and Guru Hargobind) had to bear the rigors of jails and two Gurus( Guru Arjun Dev ji and Guru Tegh Bahadur) had to sacrifice themselves and Guru Gobind  Singh had to sacrifice even his sons, father, mother and numerous other close relatives. The later Gurus even picked up swords. 

However, they all believed in democracy and started such traditions as would lay the foundations of people’s rule.* 



*The Tradition of Five*
* 
Beloved Ones (Panj Piare) was one such system where the Gurus gave decision making  in the hands of the people. The number five was appointed as a representative number when the Sikhs  were in large numbers. Every one was considered equal. The odd number was to ensure that no decision hanged in balance. The Gurus appointed the five beloved ones from amongst the people who could guide not only the people on the lines laid down by the Guru but also who could even correct the Gurus when the decision was difficult or likely to be tilted. They then were close to the Guru not only physically but also spiritually and had nearly the same saintly powers as that of the Guru. One thing was essential however that is they must be the followers of the Gurus. All the Gurus  are stated to be following this tradition.   * 




*The supremacy of this tradition was  outlined by Guru Nanak:-*

*Panch parwan panch pradhan.  Panche pavh(i) dargah(i) ma:n(u)    *

*Panche sohh(i) dar(i) rajan(u).Pancha ka gur ek dhian(u)(Japu p3)*

*(The five appointed are acceptable as  leaders of men. All the five appointed are honoured in the Lord’s court. Even if they grace the King’s court: their minds are set unto the Lord.) * 


*Gurmat(i) panch sakhe gur bhaee.( Mahlla 1, p.1041)*


*(By the Guru’s gospel the  appointed five become disciple-brothers.)*

*Dehi nagri uttam thana. Panch log washi pardhana ( Mahala 1 p1039)*

*(The five appointed pious people abide in the sublime place as leaders)* 



*Bhai Gurda:s confirmed these views:-*

*Ik(u) sikh(u) dui sa:dh sang(u) panjeen Parmeshar(u) (Var 13)*

*(If One sikh meets another, it becomes a saints’ company, and if five join together, the Lords descends in them. ) *

*Parmesar hai Panj Mil(i) lekh alekh na keemat(i) payee.*


*Panj milai parpanch 
taj(i) anhad sabd sabd(i) liv layee.*

*Sadh sangat sohan(i) 
gur bhayee. (Var 29)*

*( The five joined, become the Lord: their value can never be recorded.*

*The five joined shrug off all falsehood and get tuned to the True Lord’s Name. They grace the congregation of the saints.) * 


*Sanmukh(i) mil(i) panch a:khian(i) bird(u) panch parmesur(u) pa:see.*

*Gurmukh(i) mil(i) parwan panch sadh sangat(i) sachkhand bilasee.*

*(The meeting of five good person  only is  considered  as of the appointed five, and those appointed five only reach the True Lord. If these appointed five are Guru’s true followers they then are acceptable to the congregation of saints and they guide them to the True bliss.)* 




*The ‘Beloved Five’ (Panj Piare) have been traditionally accepted 
as the closest to the Gurus and as the pillars of strength and  wisdom of Sikh religion. The  Piaras are so described by Bhai Gurdas:- 

Pamu Puri Guru ka Piara (Var 11/29) 
Harkhwant Hardas Piara (Var11/18) 
Naia Khullar guru piara (Var 11/17). 

They were called as Bhai by the Gurus considering them as close as brothers. ‘Wada  bhagat bhai Kidari’ (Bhai Gurdas Var 11/15) Sanmukh Bhai Teertha ( Var 11/7) Bhai Bhana wirti Hani (Var 11/31)* 


*According to Bhai Kahn Singh Nabha ‘the Beloved Five’ have been appointed from the times of Guru Nanak  to date. He lists the names of Panj Piare of Guru Arjun and Guru Tegh Bahadur in Mahan Kosh (P.791). These names were however not permanent and changed with time, e.g., when Guru Arjun Dev ji was called to Lahore by Jehangir, the Guru selected Bhai Bidhi Chand, Paida, Pirana, Jetha and Salo to go with him to Lahore (Giani Lal Singh Sangrur: Guru Khalsa Twareekh p. 278). Similarly at Chamkaur Garhi the Panj Piaras who gave the decision that the Guru should quit the Garhi were Bhai Daya Singh, Bhai Dharm Singh, Bhai Sant 
Singh, Bhai Sangat Singh and Bhai Man Singh( Bhai Gyan Singh Gyani: 
*

*Guru Khalsa Twareekh Part II p.1017). The situation is described Bhai Gyan singh as follows: The Guru made Sangat singh to wear all his dress including the Kalgi and after prayer said,” Guru Khalsa Khalsa Guru. Brother Sikhs. From today onwards I hand over the position of Guru to the Khalsa. Consider me present in the Five. Name of Five Singhs is Khalsa. As per Adi Granth Five are the accepted  one as the Leaders. 
*

* The five are honoured at the Lord’s Court.” They should be not less than five; may be more. Five Singhs are the Saints of the Saints and Gurus of the Gurus. That was why I have made them same as me by imparting them Amrit. If the five Singhs pray with pure heart what ever the task it will be completed.” *


* The tradition of imparting Amrit by Panj Piare was first started by Guru Hargobind. Kesar Singh Chhibber records in ‘Bansawli Nama Dasan Patshaheean Ka’ :‘Samat sola sau athhatar beete. Guru Tegh Bahadur Mata Nanaki de udron janam leete……(107) 
*

*Mela visakhi da aya. Sangat(i) bahut aaee. Lain gur deekhia lagn(i) charnee jayee. Tan sahin cha:la: aisa thehraia. Sikhan nun a rasni samjhaia.(108) Wa:see wich jithe hoe dharmsal(i). Sikh mil baithan prem muhabbat nal(i). Shabd sa:khi Granth pothee padie. 
Keertan katha Gur charcha karie. (109)… Hachha sucha katora kar(i) pa:nee pa:na. Panj sikhan de angoothhe upar pa:nee wahana.(110) Tis pa:ni upper(i) Jap  panj paodian padhna. Fer panj paudian anand ucharna. So pa:nee sikh nun charnmrit kar dena. Kar Arda:s parsa:d(i) wartai laina.(111)’(p.67)*

*(Samat 1678 passed. Guru Tegh Bahadur was born to Mata Nanaki 
…(107). On the Vaisakhi fair Sangat gathered in number, to take fellowship by touching Guru’s feet. The Sahib(Sri Guru Hargobind Ji) then acted differently and explained the congregation in his own words, “Whereever there is Dharmsal in the settlements, the sikhs must sit together with love and affection and read Shabad from Granth Pothee (A:d(i) Granth). They must sing hymns, give descriptions and discuss about Gurus. ….Take a clean good utensil (Katora) and put water in it. The water must then be put on the Thumb of the right foot of the Five Sikhs. On that five steps of Japu followed by five steps of Anand should be recited. Water so prepared much be given to Sikhs as Charnamrit and should be distributed after Prayers.” *

*The  above tradition of Panj Piare was also followed by Guru Gobind Singh  though with certain modifications. The details are given below:*

*On the Sangrand of Vaisakh 1755 (30 March, 1699 A.D.) at 

Anandpur in the congregation of around 5,000 devotees, Guru Gobind Singh came out on the dias with a naked sword and demanded for a Sikh to offer himself for sacrifice. It caused deadening silence among the people and a fear gripped many. It 
was Daya Ram Sobti Khatri  who came out to offer himself for the sacrifice. He showed no fear of death at the hands of the Guru as he himself had totally committed to the Guru and his ideals. As he led, four more Sikhs, Muhkam Chand of Dwarka, tailor by trade, Sahib Chand of Bidar Karnatak, barber by trade, Dharam Chand of Hastinapur Utter Pradesh and a farmer by trade and Himmat Chand of Jagannath Orissa,  water carrier by trade followed and offered themselves for the sacrifice one after the other.* 



*After performing the rituals, the Guru asked them to have bath washing their hair, and handed over a wear which included  Kangha (a wooden comb) for the Kesh (hair), Sarb Loh Kada (an iron bracelet) for the wrist, Kachha (a pair of shorts)  and  Kirpan( a sword) in a cloth belt to be worn along with a kesri ( pink) dress and double blue turban. Guru too wore the same dress and came on the dias in front of the congregation astonishing everyone sitting. The Guru then declared, “Dear Sikhs, in the trial of Guru Nanak only one Sikh Bhai Lehna (Guru Angad) passed the test and Guru Nanak closeted him and gave the name Angad.  This time these five Sikhs have passed the test of sacrifice. I give them the position of ‘Panj Piare’ (The Five Beloved Ones). They shall be ever remembered so.  Now on wards, their name will always be included in the prayer which we do two times a day. Whenever the Parsad of three equal items (Ghee, floor and sugar) is prepared a share will be taken out for them after the Guru’s share.”* 



*Thereafter the Guru got prepared the ‘Nectar’ from the waters of 
Satluj mixing the various items with a ‘khanda’ while reciting 
Japuji Sahib. Mata Jeeto  when inquired as to what was being done,  was told that the nectar is being prepared. She brought ‘patashas’ and poured into the Batta in which the nectar was being prepared. The Guru carried on continuous recitation of Japuji followed by Ja, Sawaaiye, Chaupai and Anand Sahib. After the preparation of Amrit, the congregation joined the Guru in Prayer (Ardas) and shouted the slogan, ‘Nanak Na:m Chardi Kala, tere bhane sarbat ka bhala’ * 



*Thereafter he put a drop on the edge of the ‘khanda’(two sided sword)  put five drops into his own mouth and called ‘Wahe Guru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji fateh’ five times….Thereafter the Guru gave the pahul of Khanda to Bhai Daya Ram and the other Piaras one by one making them to sit bent on one knee…. Guruji then attached Singh to his name as well as the names of Panj Piare.” (Guru Kian Sakhian, p.111-115)  *


* These traditions set by Guru Gobind Singh have been followed therafter todate and have been included in Sikh Rehat Maryada adopted by Shromani Grudwara Parbandhak Committee on 3-2-1945.*




*The names of Panj Piaras is included in the Prayer of the Sikhs.*

*The parsad is first given to Panj Piaras and then to the sangat.*

*Amrit can be imparted by Panj Piare only. One of the Panj Piare explains the tenets of Sikhism before the Amrit is imparted.*

*Panj Piare only give the Moolmantra and beej Mantra Wahiguru to the person taking pahul.*

*Panj Piaras only are authorised to declare punishment to the non-followers of Sikh tenets. They also are authorised to excuse any one on completion of punishment.*


*The names of ‘the beloved ones’ accepted by theGurus are as under:*


<table style="width: 558px; height: 600px;"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Nanak*</td><td>*Bhai Mardana, Bala, Ajita, Lalo, Lehna*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Angad*</td><td>*Bhai Budha,Paro Julka, Amar Dass, Paida, Sadharn*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Amar Dass*</td><td>*Bhai Budha, Paro, Malhan, Balu , Jetha                         <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>      
                                <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                              <wbr>                
                                <wbr>                   *
  </td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Ram Dass*</td><td>*Bhai Budha,BidhiChand, Teeratha, Dharam,Guria*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Arjun Dev*</td><td>*Bhai Bidhi Chand, Gurdas, Pirana,  Paida, Langah*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Hargobind*</td><td>*BhaiGurdas,Bidhi Chand,Behlo,Kalayana, Bhallan*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Har Rai*</td><td>*Bhai Suthra, Feru, Dargah, Bhana, Bhagta *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Har Kishan*</td><td>*Bhai Dargah,Gurbakhsh, Gurdita, SantRam, Gurdas *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Tegh Bahadur *

  </td><td>*Bhai Gurdita, Diala,  Uda, Jaita, Diwan Mati Das, *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Guru Gobind Singh*</td><td>*Bhai Daya Singh, Dharam Singh, Muhkam Singh,*
*Sahib Singh and Bhai Himmat Singh*
</td></tr></tbody></table>​

*Bio-Data of the Five 
Beloved Ones of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji*

<table width="542"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Father      *
  </td><td>*Mother*</td><td>*Born  at*</td><td>*Born on*</td><td>*Died at*</td><td>*Died on*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Daya Singh*</td><td>*Sudha Khatri*</td><td>*Diali ji*</td><td>*Lahore*
  </td><td>*Fagun 1*
*1725 *

  </td><td>*Hazoor Sahib*</td><td>*1765 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Dharam Singh*</td><td>*Sant*
*RamJat*
</td><td>*Sambho*</td><td>*Hastinapur*</td><td>*1723*

*Samwat*
</td><td>*Hazoor Sahib *</td><td>*1765 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Muhkam Singh*</td><td>*Tirath Chand Tailor*</td><td>*Dewan Bai*</td><td>*Dwarka*</td><td>*1720 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*8 Pos 1761 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Himmat Singh*</td><td>*Gulzari Jheevar*</td><td>*Dhanno*</td><td>*Jagannath Puri*</td><td>*1718 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*1761*
*Samwat*
</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Sahib Singh*</td><td>*Chaman Barber*</td><td>*Sona Bai*</td><td>*Bidar*</td><td>*1719 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*1761 Samwat*</td></tr></tbody></table>​
*The  Bhatt’s recorded the event of initiating the Five Beloved Ones at Anandpur Sahib in their Wahi as follows:-*

*‘ Guru Gobind Singh the Tenth Guru, son of Guru Tegh Bahadur gave  khande da pahul to five sikhs on the the day of Vaisakhi Samwat  Seventeen hundred fifty five and called them SINGH. First Daya Ram Sopti Khatri of Lahore stood up, followed by Mohkam Chand Chheepa of dwarka, Sahib Chand Nayee of Bidar (Zafrabad), Dharm Chand Jwanda  Jat of Hastinapur, Himmat Chand Jheewar of Jagan Nath turn by turn.*
* 
All were  then dressed in blue. He himself too wore the same.  

(Bhatt Wahi Bhadson, Pargna Thanesar) *

*These Panj Piaras gave account of themselves in various battles. In the Battle of Chamkaur, all of them were with Guru Gobind Singh. The lay out of the Chamkaur Garhi is drawn here based on Guru Kian Sakhian by Swaroop Singh Koshish (gist of Bhatt Wahis)showing Panj Piara’s closeness to Guruji. Bhai Mohkqam Singh, Sahib Singh and Himmat Singh laid down their lives fighting against the Mughals at Chamkaur while Bhai Daya and Dharam Singh remained with the Guru till he attained the eternal light. Guru Gobind Singh sent Zafrnama to Aurangzeb with Bhai Daya Singh and Bhai Dharam Singh. Bhai Daya Singh and Bhai Dharam Singh breathed their last at Nanded Sahib in Samwat 1765.* 


* DEPLOYMENT OF 40 SIKHS IN THE  FORT OF CHAMKAUR* 


*Some of the  other important events connected with Panj Piarae known in Sikh History are given below:- * 


*1. At Naraina Gaon in Rajsthan when Guru Gobind Singh bowed before the monument in memory of Dadu Ram Bairagi, Panj Piare led by Bhai Daya Singh declared The Guru as Punishable and gave the punishment of Rs 125/- the amount which the Guru paid appreciating the stand of the Khalsa and declared that the Khalsa has now become Pure and acceptable. (Guru Kian Sakheean p.181)* 



*2. On Samwat 1765 Kartik Sudi Teej, Guru Gobind Singh sent five Singhs Bhai Bhagwant Singh, Koer singh, Ba:z Singh, Binod singh and Kahn Singh with Baba Banda Singh Bahadur after appointing him Jathedar of Panth, with the instructions that ‘ Jahan bheed pade pa:nchon se arda:s karana” (Guru Kian Sakhian p.189)   * 


*3. Bhai Mani Singh felt that Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the key scripture is difficult to handle by the rural sikhs hence must be prepared in Parts. When the Khalsa came to know that Bhai Mani Singh has got Sri Guru Granth Sahib separated, they gathered and cursed that each part of Bhai Mani Singh’s body should also be separated  as he has separated Shri Guru Granth Sahib. He was to  be removed from Khalsa Panth. When Bhai Mani Singh came to know of the punishment, he approached the Sangat to relieve him of the second punishment i.e., removal from Sikh panth and prayed that even though his parts may be separated his Sikhism must not be separated. Panj Piare were then elected who then gave the verdict that Bhai Mani Singh’s “Sikhism will remain intact”. When Bhai Mani Singh was asked by Nawab of Lahore as to ‘what punishment will you like’  he specifically chose to be cut into parts and was put through this.( Panth Prakash p.295-300).

Bhai Mani Singh’s so acceptance of the will of Panj Piare is a trend 
setter.* 



*4. When Bhai Taru Singh were  removed with the skin of the head, the Nawab of Lahore asked Bhai Taru Singh, “You had said that  you will* live till you have *your hair, why are you alive then? You have told a lie.” Bhai Taru Singh replied, “My hair are with my skull, in which my life exists, till I take you along by hitting you with shoes (Joota). You will go to hell. Now your urine and latrine are stopped and be ready for it.” The Nawab faced the problem of stoppage of urine and latrine immediately thereafter and life became like hell. He tried all medicines and worshipped all Peer-Paigambar, but he got no relief. He then realised the effect of the curse of Bhai Taru Singh. He called the Singhs of the city and 
requested them to approach Bhai Taru Singh to relieve him of the curse. Bhai Taru Singh did not relent. Bhai Subheg Singh who was on an official post was approached by the Nawab with a request that ‘now only the Khalsa now can be the redeemer’. He even kept his turban at Subheg Singh’s feet. Bhai Subheg Singh again went to Bhai Taru Singh and explained how the Nawab kept his truban at his feet to get excused. Bhai Taru Singh then relented saying, “It is the Khalsa who can releive the Nawab of the curse”. Bhai Subheg Singh  Nawab Kapoor Singh at Amritsar who called a congregation. 
*

* After discussion, it was resolved that the Guru has set the tradition 
that ‘even if the enemy comes for protection, he will be saved.’ The Nawab of lahore must be relieved of the curse. Five Singhs were 
then selected, who gave this decision, “Shoes of Bhai  Taru Singh must be touched on the head of Nawab after a touch from the hands of Bhai Taru Singh. The permission of Bhai Taru Singh is a must.” Bhai Subheg singh took this decision to Bhai taru singh and Nawab. Both agreed to the decision and  acted upon. 

The Nawab was relieved of the pain but died before Bhai Taru Singh breathed his last lying in the beheaded state for 22 days. (Sri Guru Panth Prakash p. 370-380) * 


*5. Similarly when Kapoor Singh was offered the Nawabship, he first touched the presentation to the feet of the five beloved ones and then accepted it. (Sri Gur Panth Prakash, p.286) These five beloved ones were Bhai Hari Singh, Baba Deep Singh, Sardar Jassa Singh Ramgarhia, Bhai Karam Singh and Sardar Budh 
Singh (Satbir Singh: Sada Itihas: p.138) * 



*The methodology of selection of the five beloved ones during the abovementioned  period was as under**L**( Sada itihas p.282-3) On the congregation of Sarbat Khalsa, all used to do Prayer first. Thereafter, the order was obtained by reading Sri Guru Granth Sahib and the name of a Sikh was offered for the five beloved ones. If the Sikh was accepted by all, the acceptance was announced through a call on the name of the Lord ‘Bole so Nihal Sat Sri Akal’. The approved Sikh was called ‘the beloved one’. The selected ‘beloved one’ offered another name which if approved by all, was accepted as the next ‘beloved one’ If someone raised any objection, the doubts raised were clarified. If  these doubts could not be clarified, the acceptance was withdrawn and and a new name was offered and passed unanimously if there was no objection. These two ‘beloved ones’ jointly offered the third name which if accepted and approved was named as the third ‘beloved one’. The three then offered the fourth name and the four the fifth name and accetance and approval came in the similar manner.

Thus these approved became ‘the Five beloved Ones’ and were honoured by the entire Khalsa. All the five then took up their seats on Akal Takhat. The proposals were then put before the Sarbat Khalsa and the congregation used to give decisions unimously if acceptable. In case there was any hitch or any problem, these five beloved ones, sorted out the problems which thereafter became binding on all.”  (P.283)* 



*6. Punishment of lashes to Maharaja Ranjit Singh by Panj Piare including Akali Phoola Singh on Maharaja’s adopting Non-Sikh activities.* 



*The Panj Piara tradition has been regularly followed in Sikhism thereafter and decision making or leading the Sikhs in times of trouble or otherwise became the key charter of the Panj Piaras in addition to performing the ceremony of imparting Amrit to Sikhs as per Sikh Rehat Maryada. Recently however a debate has been started by some ungrunttled and unfaithful against the system. Religion is a matter of faith and not so much of a reason.

However the faithless try to reason out that the Panj Piaras can never be so powerful that they take decision for the Panth or on behalf of the Panth. They also put question on their selection system and nomination and also question their basic education. These all are attempts to create a wedge into the minds of the faithfuls and must be started forthwith. It must be kept in mind that it was the faith in the Guru and  unflinching loyalty to the point of offering one’s life to the Guru which made them to be accepted as Panj Piaras. Authority of the Panj Piaras is thus unquestionable.*



* Bibliography                  <wbr>       *


<table width="542"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhagat Singh*</td><td>*A History of the Sikh Misls, Punjabi 
  University, Patiala,1993 *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhai Santokh Singh*</td><td>*Shri Gur Partap Suraj Granth, Bhasha 
  Vibhag, Punjab, 1976 (Hindi) *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhai Gurdas*</td><td>*Varan,  Amritsar, June 1964 
  (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhai Sukha Singh*</td><td>*Gur Bilas, Bhasha Vibhag, Punjab, 
  Patiala, 1970 (Hindi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhai Kahn Singh Nabha*</td><td>*Gurmat Martand, 2 Vols. SGPC, Amritsar, 
  April 1983 (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*     -do-*</td><td>*Mahan Kosh, National Book Shop, Delhi, 
  1995 (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Bhai Ratan Singh Bhangu*</td><td>*Sri Gur 
  Panth Prakash, Ed. Dr. Jeet Singh Seetal, SGPC Amritsar,1984. (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Giani Gian Singh*</td><td>*Twareekh Guru Khalsa 2 Vols., Bhasha 
  Vibhag, Punjab, Patiala, 1993. (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Giani Lal Singh Sangrur*</td><td>*Guru Khalsa Twareekh, Lahore Book 
  Shop, Ludhiana, 1955 (Punjabi)*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Harbans Singh (Ed.)*</td><td>*The Encyclopaedia of Sikhism, Punjabi 
  University, Patiala, 3 Vols., 1996-7 (Eng) *</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Kesar Singh Chhibber*</td><td>*Bansawli Nama Dasan Patshaheean Ka, 
  in Parkh, Vol II, 1972, Punjab University,*
*Chandigarh  (Punjabi)*
</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Piara Singh Padam & Giani Garja 
  Singh(ed)*</td><td>*Guru Kian Sakhian by Swaroop Singh 
  Koshish, Kalam Mandir, Patiala,1983 Pbi*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Sainpat*</td><td>*Sri Gur Sobha, Ed Dr. Ganda Singh, 
  Pbi*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*S.G.P.C.*</td><td>*Sikh Rahit Maryad, Amritsar, 1993, 
  Pbi*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td> </td><td>*Teja Singh (Principal) & Dr Ganda 
  Singh*</td><td>*Sikh Itihas(1469-1765), Punjabi University, 
  Patiala,1985 Punjabi*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 


*A brief  of all the above beloved ones of the Gurus is given belo su rahat panch jahin milain. Mam saroop so dekhhu bhale.*

*Sikh panchan mahin mero basa. Pooran karon dharhin je a:sa.*

*( Gur Partap suraj ayan 2, ansh 23)* 



*On the Sangrand*

* Bhai Daya Singh: 
E541 Born on the day of  Falgun Sangrand Samwat 1725 to  

Bhai Sudha Sobti Khatri and Mata Diali Ji at Lahore. Bhai Sudha Ji was devotee of the Gurus from Guru Tegh Bahadur onwards. Bhai  Daya Singh joined*


*Guru Gobind Singh 
at the age w:-* 


*Bhai Mardana or Mardana Mirasi:-Son of Badra Mirasi (Chomad caste)and Lakho, he was born in samwat 1516 in Talwandi. He became the disciple and close fellow of Guru Nanak and attained the position of Bhai.. He came to the Guru begging but the Guru adopted him as his musician. He accompanied Guru’s singing 
with his Rabab and travelled the Guru in all the travels around the 
world except to the Himalayas. He was the first to be given the Bhai designation in Sikh history. He died on the bank of  Kurrum river in  Kurrum Afghanistan on 13 Maghar 1581. Guru Nanak performed his last rites . In Sri Guru Granth Sahib two shalokas in 
var bihagrha are attributed to Mardana. * 



*Bhai Bala or Bala Sandhu:-Born  at Talwandi (Nankiana) son of Chanderbhan Sandhu Jat, Bala was a close child hood friend and a confidant of Guru Nanak. About three years elder to Guru Nanak, he was  born in Samwat 1523. He like Mardana was  with Guru Nanak in all the journeys except of Himalayas. At Bala Kot  in District Hazara Pakistan, he carried out independent  preaching with the permission of Guru Nanak There are three springs one each on the name of Guru Nanak, Bhai Bala and Bhai Mardana. The place is venerated till date. He gave the details of Guru’s life and journeys to Guru Angad who got these recorded in Gurmukhi through Bhai Paida Mokha. He died in Samwat 1601 at Khadoor.*
* 
Guru Angad performed his last rites. A monument exists in the place of his cremation at Khadoor sahib within the oundary of Gurdwara Tapiana Sahib.* 



*Bhai Ajita or Ajita Randhawa:-Born at Pakhoke Randhawe (close to the present  Dera Baba Nanak) in Gurdaspur District in a Chaudhari family of Ajita was a very devout sikh of Guru Nanak. His discussions with Guru Nanak are recorded in Janamsakhis   as ‘Ajite Randhawe nal Gosht”. His name also appears in Bhai Gurdas’s roster of prominent Sikhs of Guru Nanak (Varan VI.14,). Guru Nanak first met him when Guru Nanak came to Pakhoke after first long travel. Ajita was instantly converted and sought instruction from the Guru. The discourses of Guru Nanak  with Ajita Randhawa in Janam Sakhis and Sikhan di Bhagat Mal show the depth of Guru Nanak’s knowledge, experience and Oneness with the Lord. Ajita can be thus stated to be very close in thought process of the Guru. * 


*Bhai Lahina (Guru Angad):- Bhai Lehna Was born on 5 Vaisakh Samwat 1561 (31 March 1504, the times of Sikandar Shah Lodhi at Mate Di Sarai District Ferozpur to Mata Sabhrai. His  father Feru Mal was Trehan Khatri who was the manager of Chaudhri Takhat Mal, was a saintly person. He considered Chaudhri Takhat Mal’s sister Wirai (married to Chaudhri Mahima of Khadoor as his religio-sister. Those days Babar attacked India and after winning over Samarkand and Lahore , proceeded to Delhi. En-route he destroyed Matte-Di- Sarai. Bhai Feru Mal shifted to Khadoor alongwith his family. He married  Khivi daughter of Devi Chand a Marwah Khatri of Sanghar village, near Khadur in Amritsar District in Magh 1576/ January 1520. They were blessed with two sons Dasu and dat and a daughter Amro. Lehna became a disciple of Guru Nanak in his late twenties. Lehna was bound spell with Guru Nanak’s words and instantly converted his Sikh. For the remainder of his lifetime he remained with Gurur Nanak except in later days when he was ordered  to go to Khadoor. He served Guru Nanak wholeheartedly and devoutedly and remained so close to him always that the Guru bestowed the name Angad on him to signify that the disciple has become as much a part of him as his own limbs. He cleaned the utensils and swung the fan. The Janam Sakhis and Mahima Prakash lay stress on the patient and unquestioning loyalty of Angad the disciple, distinguishing him in this respect  not merely from Guru Nanak’s sons  but also from other reputable disciples whose endurance  proves to  have limits. This quality of Angad’s character is repeatedly affirmed through a series of anecdotes, each seeking to establish a limitless faith and boundless humility. Bypassing his own sons, Guru Nanak nominated Angad his successor on Had vadi 13, 1596/13 June 1539. Guru Angad shifted to Khadoor Sahib on instructions from Guru Nanak where he taught people the virtues of piety and dedicated service. Guru Angad passed away at Khadur  on Chet Sudi 4,1609 Bk/29 March 1552 passing on succession to Guru Amar Dass.   * 



*Bhai Lalo :- A resident of Saidpur, present day town of Emnabad in Gujranwala District of  Pakistan and carpenter by profession was very close to Guru Nanak in his way of living and though process. Guru Nanak stayed with him at Saidpur and later he occasionally visited Guru Nanak on return from journeys. He was one of the key preachers of Guru Nanak’s mission as he understood Guru Nanak’s ideology very well. His name appears several times in one of the hymns in the measure Tilang describing in moving accents the suffering caused by Babar’s invasion. The conjecture is that those lines were addressed to Bhai Lalo, his disciple and beloved who visited Guru Nanak in Jail at Saidpur (During Guru Nanak’s second visit to Saidpur and during the attack of Babar and destgruction of Saidpur by him). The deep reverence Bhai Lalo had for Guru Nanak and great love Guru Nanak had for Bhai Lalo is apparent from his two visits to Saidpur and also Guru Nanak’s return to Saidpur after meeting with parents as is recorded in Janam Sakhis.   * 



*Bhai Budha or Boora Randhawa:-Born on 7 Katak samwat 1563 in the family of Randhawa Jats to Mother Gauran and father Sugha Randhawa at Kathu Nangal in Amritsar district. He was named Booda in childhood. Guru Nanak during his travels once came to KathuNangal*

*The child Boora took milk for the Guru and explained his experiences about smaller pieces of wood getting burnt earlier than the larger pieces after which he has plans to renounce the world. He put questions about life and death. The Guru was touched by his feelings and said, “Though you are young in age  yet you are old(Budha) in thought process. From that day onwards, he was known as Budha and Baba Budha. He followed Guru Nanak’s teachings and set examples of devotion and duty to the Gurus. He was very much honoured in the Guru Darbar and the had the honour of declaring Gurus from Guru Angad to Guru Hargobind. Not only this, this function for the later Gurus was performed by his descendants. He was appointed the first Head priest (Granthi) of Sri Harmandar Sahib where he set the traditions for the Gurdwaras. He was very adapt at Gurmukhi and taught the same to Guru Hargobind. He breathed his last on 14 Maghar Samwat 1688 at Village Ramdas (Amritsar). In his last days Guru Hargobind remained present with him and performed the last rites. The Gurdwara Sachkhand was constructed at the place which draws large* congregation. Baba *Budha’s son Bhai Bhana (Samwat 1593-1701) performed the rites of installing Guru Har rai and guru HariKishan and* his great grandson Gurdita performed for Bhai Gurdita. His descendants are settled in villages* around Jhanda Ramdas. * 



*Bhai Paida:- A follower of Guru Nanak, Paida was also the follower and close to Guru Angad. He wrote the Janamsakhi Bhai Bala on the dictation from Guru Angad based on the statements of Bhai Bala.* 


*Bhai Paro:- Julka by caste Bhai paro was a devout sikh of Guru Angad. He served Guru Amardas as well and obtained the honorfic of Param Hans.  Guru Amar Dass appointed him as the preacher of Sikh Panth and alloted a special seat.

The first celebration of Vaisakhi  according to Sikh traditions was started by him with the permission of Guru Amar Dass. In Var 11, 
Bhai Gurdas mentioned,“Paro Julka Param Hans poore satigur kirpa dharee.” Father-in-law of Guru Hargobind was a descendent of Bhai Paro.* 



*Bhai Boola Pandha:- E 412 A learned Brahman of Dalla in present day Kapurthala District. He served Guru Angad, Guru Amar Dass and Guru Arjun. He was well known being an  exponent in truth. p584* 


*Bhai Ballu (Ep268) A barber who embraced the Sikh faith at the hands of Guru Angad came into prominence in the time of Guru Amar Dass. Guru Amar Dass after  succeeding Guru Angad retired to Goindwal and shut himself into a room to meditate in seclusion. Bhai Ballu at the instance of sangat, anxious for sight of the Guru, persuaded him to come out of his solitude. Ballu accompanied the Third Guru during visits to Kurukshetra and Haridwar. According to Mahima Prakash of Bhai Sarup Dass Bhalla,  when Guru Amar Dass composed the famous hymn Anandu, on the occasion of the birth of of his grandson, Anand, Bhai Ballu sang it at his command to the beat of a drum. He also joined hands with Bhai Paro inaugurating, with the Guru’s approval, an annual fair  at Goindwal to celebrate Baisakhi. Lastly, when Akbar met Guru Amar dass and wanted to make an endowment for Guru ka Langar, an offer politely turned by the Guru, it was at Bhai Ballu’s suggestion that the emperor made a gift of some land to the Guru’s daughter Bibi Bhani. It was on this site that the holy city of Amritsar was laid out by Guru Ram Dass. P 845* 



*Bhai Amar Dass: (p.87) (Later Guru Amar Dass) (1479-1574): Was born on Baisakh Sudi 14,1536 Bikarmi (5 May 1479) at Basarke to mother Bakhat Kaur. His father Tej Bhan  was a Bhalla Khatri. He married on 11 Magh 1559 Bk to Mansa Devi, daughter of Devi Chand a Behl Khatri pg village Sankhaura in Sualkot district and had four children Sons Mohri and Mohan and daughters Dani and Bhani. He was deeply religious.*

*Bhai Maloo Shah:- 
A follower of Guru AmarDass belonged to Dalla village*

*Mai Dass 3*<sup>*rd*</sup>* Guru p.959*

*Maia 3*<sup>*rd*</sup>* 959  

Bhai Gopi 3*<sup>*rd*</sup>* 429* 


*Bhai Tulsa:-3*<sup>*rd*</sup>*  5*<sup>*th*</sup>* 6*<sup>*th*</sup>* 598 *

*Bhai Bhana Malhan:- 3*<sup>*rd*</sup>* 958/341*

*Bhai Teertha:4*<sup>*th*</sup>*  5*<sup>*th*</sup>*  6*<sup>*th*</sup>* 594*

*Bhai Jetha-4*<sup>*th*</sup>*, 5*<sup>*th*</sup>* 6*<sup>*th*</sup>* 9th*


*Bhai*


*Bhai Bidhi Chand;-5*<sup>*th*</sup>* 6*<sup>*th*</sup>* p 870*

*Bhai Gurdas:-5*<sup>*th*</sup>* Guru P. 416 *

*Bhai Bhagtoo (d 1652) A devoted Sikh who served the Fifth, Sixth and the Seventh Gurus, was the son of Adam( Uddam in some chronicles) a Sidhu Brar of Malwa region. Childless Adam approached Guru Ram Dass and dedicated to his service, and received blessings for a son, named Bhagtu. Bhagtu turned out to 
be a saintly person having firm faith in the  Guru. He  remained in Guru’s service specially while construction of Harmandir Sahib and at Kiratpur when Guru Har Rai succeeded Guru Hargobind and remained in Guru Har Rai’s service at Kartarpur where he died in April 1652 on Vaisakhi. His last rites were performwed by Guru Har Rai who praised his simplicity and devotion. Bhai Bhagtu’s elder son, Gaura, became chief of Vinjhu , Bathinda and one of his descendants Bhai Desu Singh founded the state of Kaithal in 18*<sup>*th*</sup>* Century. Bhai Bhagtu’s samadh is in Gobindpura in Bathinda where an annual fair is held on Vaisakhi.  p.902*


*Bhai Pirana:- A close devoted companion of both Guru Arjun and Guru Har Gobind. He was very religious, learned and helpful person.He was brave too and participated in the battles fought by Guru Har Gobind.he remained present in the service of Guru Hargobind even in the Jail of Gwalior Fort. 

Bhai Dargah Mal Diwan: Bawa Dargah Mal Ramdas was the son of Bawa Dwarka DassE 509*

*Bhai Jodh:- Born in the family of great warrior  Mihr Mitha Dhaliwal, Bhai Jodh was the son of Umar Shah. He was the Sirdar of Kangad and Deena. His wife was a devotee of the Gurus. He also got initiated into Sikhism from Guru Hargobind. He had  500 cavaliers ever ready to fight.  In the battle of Guru Sar  he helped the Guru with his army. His grandsons Sameer and Lakhmeer invited Guru Gobind Singh to  their residence in Samwat 1762 and kept him for quite long. Gurdwara Lohgarh is situated at the place.*


*Bhai *

*Bhai Baloo Hasna.859*

*Bhai Suthra:- A follower of Guru Har Gobind  p.212*

*Bhai Feru: A follower of Guru Har Rai p.822*

*Bhai Gonda:-7*<sup>*th*</sup>* p429*

*Bhai Bhagwan Gir or Bhagat Bhagwan:- p901*


*Bhai Sangtia,*

*Bhai Gubakhsh:- Guru Harikishan’s follower who remained with the Guru in Delhi. P.420*

*Bhai Diala:- Bhai Dayal dass was the son of Mai Dass of Alipur near Multan who moved from Alipur to Keeratpur in 1657AD. His great Grandfather was Moola a known follower of the Gurus. His grandfather Balloo  died fighting on the side of Guru Hargobind on 17 Baisakh 1691 after killing Muraza Khan.  Bhai Dayal Dass’s 11 (out of the 12 brothers) laid lives fighting on the side of the Gurus. When Sheehan Masand  of the Dheermallis fired at Guru Tegh Bahadur ji, Bhai Dayala alongwith Bhai Mati Dass and Sati Dass became a shield for the Guru. When Bhai Mati Dass was made Diwan and Sati Dass the wazir, Bhai Dayal Dass was made incharge of the Home department. He was responsible to look after the family and ladies connected.  He remained with Guru Tegh Bahadur from the time of  attaining of Guruship till last. He was with the Guru in Punjab and  during Guru’s travels to Assam he stayed at Patna as Mata Gujri and other ladies and children of the  family were left at Patna. He was made  over all incharge of Patna Sangat as well. ‘ What ever Bhai Dayal dass says Sangat should carry that out. It will benefit all.’(Hukamnamas Of Guru Tegh Bahdaur written to the Sangat of Patna and Benaras). Guru Gobind Singh’s birth was under the supervision of Bhai Dayal Dass. The news of Gobind’s birth was given to Guru Tegh Bahadur in a letter by Bhai dayal dass only. Guru tegh Bahadur had so much regards for him that he even called him Bhaiaji (Brother). He received Guru Tegh Bahadur at Patna on return from Assam with a great rejoicing.  His name appears in Hukamnamas of Guru Tegh Bahadur as Bhai Dayal Dass. 9*<sup>*th*</sup>* p.631*

*Bhai Uda:-*

*Bhai Jaita:- 5th*

*Diwan Mati Das 9*<sup>*th*</sup>* 945 *

*Bhai Bhageerath:- E322* 


*Bio-Data of the Five Beloved Ones of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji*

<table width="542"><tbody><tr valign="top"><td>*Name*</td><td>*Father      *
  </td><td>*Mother*</td><td>*Born  at*</td><td>*Born on*</td><td>*Died at*</td><td>*Died on*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Daya Singh*</td><td>*Sudha Khatri*</td><td>*Diali ji*</td><td>*Lahore*
  </td><td>*Fagun 1*
*1725 *

  </td><td>*Hazoor Sahib*</td><td>*1765 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Dharam Singh*</td><td>*Sant*
*RamJat*
</td><td>*Sambho*</td><td>*Hastinapur*</td><td>*1723*

*Samwat*
</td><td>*Hazoor Sahib *</td><td>*1765 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Muhkam Singh*</td><td>*Tirath Chand Tailor*</td><td>*Dewan Bai*</td><td>*Dwarka*</td><td>*1720 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*8 Pos 1761 Samwat*</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Himmat Singh*</td><td>*Gulzari Jheevar*</td><td>*Dhanno*</td><td>*Jagannath Puri*</td><td>*1718 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*1761*
*Samwat*
</td></tr><tr valign="top"><td>*Sahib Singh*</td><td>*Chaman Barber*</td><td>*Sona Bai*</td><td>*Bidar*</td><td>*1719 Samwat*</td><td>*ChamkaurBattle*</td><td>*1761 Samwat*</td></tr></tbody></table>​

* Bhai Daya Singh: E541 Born on the day of  Falgun Sangrand Samwat 1725 to  Bhai Sudha Sobti Khatri and Mata Diali Ji at Lahore. Bhai Sudha Ji was devotee of the Gurus from Guru Tegh Bahadur onwards. Bhai  Daya Singh joined Guru Gobind Singh at the age of 19 
*

* (Samwat 1734)  when he was young and vibrant. He served the Guru day in day out with full devotion. On the Vaisakhi of 1699 A.D,  he was the first to come out to offer his head for sacrifice before Guru when the Guru gave a call for the same. The Guru ordained him a Singh and called him Panj Piara.* 


*The records of Bhatt Wahis recorded the event as follows:-*

*‘ Guru Gobind Singh the Tenth Guru, son of Guru Tegh Bahadur gave khande da pahul to five sikhs on the the day of Vaisakhi Samwat  Seventeen hundred fifty five and called them SINGH. First Daya Ram Sopti Khatri of Lahore stood up, followed by Mohkam Chand Chheepa of dwarka, Sahib Chand Nayee of Bidar (Zafrabad), Dharm Chand Jwanda  Jat of Hastinapur, Himmat Chand Jheewar of Jagan Nath turn by turn. All were  then dressed in blue. He himself too wore the same.  (Bhatt wahi Bhadson, pargna Thanesar) *



*These Panj Piaras gave account of themselves in various battles. In the Battle of Chamkaur, all of them were with Guru Gobind Singh. The lay out of the Chamkaur Garhi is drawn here based on Guru Kian Sakhian by Swaroop Singh Koshish (gist of Bhatt Wahis)showing Panj Piaras. *

*                              <wbr>      *

*LAYOUT OF 40 SIKHS IN THE SMALL FORT OF CHAMKAUR* 


*The great acknowledged Sikh historian Bhai Santokh Singh writes to explain it further:-* 



*Panchhon mahin nit wartat(i) main mon panch milhin se peeran peer.*

*Gur ghar ki maryada panchon, panchon pahul poorab peen.*

*Hui tankhaheea bakhashahi panchahon den mil(i) panch parbeen.*

*Lakhhu panch ki bad badiaee, panch karhin so nihfal na cheen.*

* (Gur pratap Suraj granth rut 6, Anshu 41) *


*Singh su rahat panch jahin milain. Mam saroop so dekhhu bhale.*

*Sikh panchan mahin mero basa. Pooran karon dharhin je a:sa.*

*( Gur Partap suraj ayan 2, ansh 23)* 


*On the Sangrand of Vaisakh 1755 (30 March, 1699 A.D.) at 
Anandpur in the congregation of around 5,000 devotees, 

Guru Gobind Singh came out on the dias with a naked sword and 
demanded for a Sikh to offer himself for sacrifice. It caused deadening silence among the people and a fear gripped many. It 
was Daya Ram Sobti Khatri  who came out to offer himself for the sacrifice. He showed no fear of death at the hands of the Guru as he himself had totally committed to the Guru and his ideals. As he 
led, four more Sikhs, Muhkam Chand of Dwarka, tailor by trade, Sahib Chand of Bidar Karnatak, barber by trade , 

Dharam Chand of Hastinapur Utter Pradesh and a farmer by trade and Himmat Chand of Jagannath Orissa,  water carrier by trade followed and offered themselves for the sacrifice one after the other.* 



*After performing the rituals, the Guru asked them to have bath washing their hair, and handed over a wear which included  Kangha (a wooden comb) for the Kesh (hair), Sarb Loh Kada (an iron bracelet) for the wrist, Kachha (a pair of shorts)  and  Kirpan( a sword) in a cloth belt to be worn along with a kesri ( pink) dress and double blue turban. Guru too wore the same dress and came on the dias in front of the congregation astonishing everyone sitting. The Guru then declared, “Dear Sikhs, in the trial of Guru Nanak only one Sikh Bhai Lehna (Guru Angad) passed the test and Guru Nanak closeted him and gave the name Angad.  This time these five Sikhs have passed the test of sacrifice. I give them the position of ‘Panj Piare’ (The Five Beloved Ones). They shall be ever remembered so.  Now on wards, their name will always be included in the prayer which we do two times a day. Whenever the Parsad of three equal items (Ghee, Floor and Sugar/gur) is prepared a share will be taken out for them after the Guru’s share.”* 


*Thereafter the Guru got prepared the ‘Nectar’ from the waters of 
Satluj mixing the various items with a ‘khanda’ while reciting Japuji Sahib. Mata Jeeto inquired as to what was being done and was told that the nectar is being prepared. She brought ‘patashas’ and poured into the Batta in which the nectar was being prepared. The Guru carried on continuous recitation of Japuji followed by Ja, Sawaaiye, Chaupai and Anand Sahib. After the preparation of Amrit, the congregation joined the guru in Prayer (Ardas) and shouted the slogan, ‘Nanak Na:m Chardi Kala, tere bhane sarbat ka bhala’  *


*Thereafter he put a drop on the edge of the ‘khanda’ (two sided sword) put five drops into his own mouth and called WaheGuru ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji fateh five times.* 




*Panch sahai jan ki sobha ( Bhagat Namdev p.973)*

*Pancha te mera sang ( Kabir P.476)*

*Panch jana gur(i) vasgat(i) (Mahla 4, p.1200)*

*Panch jana mil mangal(u) (Mahla 5, p 205)*

*Panch jana sion sang (Mahla 5 p.236)*

*Pancham panch pradhan te ( Mahla 5, p.297)* 


*Jhanda Badhi:- Born in Karnal Haryana in a carpenter family, he was the devout sikh of Guru Nanak.  He was appointed the preacher of Guru’s teachings in the East where he converted the Kings of Assam, Bengal and Burma as Guru’s followers. These included Sudhar Sain, Indersain, Teekhan Sain, Madhur Sain, Kawal Nain etc. He accompanied Guru Nanak during his visit to the East and West . His descendants partook the Amrit Pahul from Sri Guru Gobind Singh in Samwat 1759 and have preserved the khanda ( Double edged sword) presented  to them by the Tenth 
Guru.*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 27, 2010)

The Guru drank five drops from the dripping Khanda and became SINGH ?? Not quite the way i heard it....The GURU also bent BEFORE THE FIVE on Bended KNEE....... and the PANJ gave Him PAHUL...Thats why it is recorded..Waho Waho Gobind Singh aapeh GUR CHELA !!
NO ONE can administer PAHUL to "HIMSELF"....it has to be the PANJ. PERIOD.

THATS how it WORKS and has worked since 1699.


----------



## gurmit kaur mit (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for the awesome artical....


----------

